# L'Escalade



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 9, 2005)

*L\'Escalade*

On December 11, 1602 the Duke of Savoy lead an unsuccessful attempt to conquer the Protestant city of Geneva. This event is celebrated annually as Geneva's greatest holiday known as _FÃªte de l'Escalade_ 

http://www.cosmopolis.ch/english/cosmo43/fete_de_l_escalade.htm

[Edited on 12-9-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## pastorway (Dec 9, 2005)

I thought this was another car thread.......









[Edited on 12-9-05 by pastorway]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 9, 2005)

Back to the subject at hand...

There will be a celebration of the anniversary of this event at Calvin College:



> December 13, 2005
> 
> The H. Henry Meeter Center for Calvin Studies cordially invites you to our Escalade de GenÃ¨ve ("œthe Scaling of the walls of Geneva") celebration. This event will commemorate Geneva´s successful victory over an attack by the troops of the neighboring Duchy of Savoy upon the city on December 11-12, 1602. The Escalade or "œscaling" refers to attempt by the Savoyards to secretly scale the walls of Geneva on the night of December 11th. The Escalade is celebrated on its anniversary every year in Geneva with a parade and traditional food and beverages. The Escalade also celebrates the heroism of MÃ¨re Royaume, who was the first to discover the Savoyards scaling the walls and dropped a cauldron of hot vegetable soup on the invaders, and the quick action of Isaac Mercier, who lowered the portcullis at the New Gate just as the Savoyards were about to enter the city.
> 
> Please join us in the Meeter Center Lecture Hall off the Library lobby at 3:30 PM on Tuesday December 13, 2005 for the Center´s Escalade de GenÃ¨ve celebration. It will feature traditional Genevan Escalade hors d´oeuvres and beverages as well as an exhibit. There will also be a brief presentation at 3:45 PM on the Escalade and its legacy. All are welcome.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 5, 2006)

John Ker, _The Psalms in History and Biography_, p. 154:



> When the conflict was over, the venerable Theodore Beza, eighty years old, returned solemn thanks, and gave out the 124th Psalm to be sung. Every year since, on the 12th December, it has been sung in Geneva.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 11, 2006)

L'Escalade


----------

